# Pc hängt sich komplett auf !



## DonMartin (5. Februar 2010)

*Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*

Hi Leute Ich hab folgendes Problem :
Seit gestern Abend hatt sich mein PC 2mal während dem spielen aufgehängt (konnte keine maus mehr bewegen auch ned mit alt+tab+entf, ging nix mehr) 
als ich Ihn wieder aufgedreht habe hatt sich nix am Bildschirm getan komplett schwarz ganze zeit (pc lief aber). So war es bei dem ersten Absturz und dem 2. Absturz. Nach ca. 5 minuten ging wieder alles einwandfrei, hab gleich mal die Temperaturen von meinen Kernen geprüft ( ~ 45C°), Festplatten (hab 2 beide ca. 40C°), Grafikprozessor(ca. 40C°). Als ich ein Spiel ausgeführt habe und es ca. 10 min gespielt habe hatt sich mein PC wieder aufgehängt und ich bekamm einen Bluescreen (bei dem 1. und 2. war es ohne bluescreen).
So natürlich hab ich es nach dem 2.Absturz wieder versucht ihn einzuschalten.
Wieder schwarzer bildschirm also ich seh nicht ob er bootet etc. 
Nach dem 3. Absturz bring ich es nicht mehr zusammen den pc zum laufen zu bringen bzw. hab schwarzen bildschirm 

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wenn es fragen gibt fragt ich beantworte sie so schnell wie möglich danke.

mfg DonMartin


----------



## Pimmsno1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*

schreibe doch mal deine Rechnerzusammenstellung und wie alt die Komponenten sind, das könnte helfen das Problem zu finden.


----------



## Insidious (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*

Der BS-Fehlercode könnte auch noch interessant sein.


----------



## DonMartin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*



Pimmsno1 schrieb:


> schreibe doch mal deine Rechnerzusammenstellung und wie alt die Komponenten sind, das könnte helfen das Problem zu finden.



http://www.mein-pc.eu/Profil/DonMartin--/7060
Hier solltest du dir alles wichtige anschauen können.


----------



## Pimmsno1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*

was hast für ein Netzteil?

evtl die Graka oder eben das Netzteil, wie alt ist den die Kiste?


----------



## DonMartin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*



Pimmsno1 schrieb:


> was hast für ein Netzteil?
> 
> evtl die Graka oder eben das Netzteil, wie alt ist den die Kiste?



1 jahr alt ca. graka weist ja welche es ist und Netzteil hab ich folgendes:
Netzteil ATX 500 Watt, CHIEFTEC GPS-500, EPS12V


----------



## DonMartin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*

das lustige is nur ich hab grad meine kabel usw. kontrolliert am pc alles neu eingesteckt ... jetz läuft er wieder normal aber trotzdem würd ich halt gerne wissen was das verursachen hätte können


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*

welche treiber hast du drauf den neuesten ,

schmeiß den runter und benutz den 195.62 

mit den neusten hatte ich auch probleme bei einigen spielen .

gestern hatte ich auch komische symtome in pc 

internet explorer freez ,usb port fehler .

betriebsystem freeze nichts geht mehr ,+Adobe Shockwave player updaten 11.5.6.606

kaspersky meldet keylogger aber nichts zu finden ,

java 18 update drauf +adobe updaten


----------



## DonMartin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> welche treiber hast du drauf den neuesten ,
> 
> schmeiß den runter und benutz den 195.62
> 
> ...



ok , gut danke werd das mal machen


----------



## DonMartin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pc hängt sich komplett auf !*

achja nur eine Frage , woher hast du den Treiber mit der version 196.62? hab nämlich 196.21 von


NVIDIA DRIVERS 196.21 WHQL 

wäre nett wenn du mir den posten könntest,  danke 
sry für doppelpost <.<


----------

